# Tele Rental at Copper Mountain?



## paddle_luke (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know of a good place to rent tele skis at Copper mt? I'll be there for 3 days and I figure the price should be close to the $ flying with them each way, plus it will skip the plane abuse :evil:
thanks...


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

the Fall Line. it is right at the base and has good gear to demo. it is across from Endos.


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

catfishjon said:


> the Fall Line. it is right at the base and has good gear to demo. it is across from Endos.


This closed down atleast a year ago. The closest tele rental I know of is in Frisco- Wilderness Sports. It's only 10 minutes from Copper


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Wilderness Sports*

Wilderness Sports is your place to go. 970.468.5687
Those guys kill it and it doesn't hurt that one of them coaches the US telemark team. You'll get first rate help & gear for sure.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah I demod from wilderness in Dillon. It ended up bein 32.50 ski only . Looked like most of the new stuff had hammerheads on em! Those folks rule


----------

